
 Programmers Need To Learn Statistics Or I Will Kill Them All - shawndumas
http://zedshaw.com/essays/programmer_stats.html#
======
ak223
Data science is important these days. I learned a lot from a presentation I
went to a Microsoft's offices recently. Check them out if you'd like.
[http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/the-hive-a-b-testing-
inf...](http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/the-hive-a-b-testing-information-
session/)

------
sp332
This is at least 4 years old, and I think things have improved a bit since
then. There's still plenty of room for improvement though!

